# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  نمایش صفحه ی مانیتور کامپیوتر های شبکه !!!

## mostafa_shaeri_tj

سلام من این برنامه رو واسه پروژه ی درس سی شارپ نوشتم
این پروژه از دوتا برنامه تشکیل شده که یکی در کامپیوتر شما (بیننده) قرار می گیرد و دیگری در کامپیوترهای شبکه.

agent : این برنامه از صفحه ی نمایش کامپیوتری که درونش در حال اجراست تصویر برداری کرده و به سرور می فرسته. تو این برنامه باید آدرس کامپیوتر سرور رو بهش بدی. (خواستم این کار اوتوماتیک انجام شه یعنی خودش سرور رو بشناسه وقت کم بود نشد)

netview : این برنامه هم باید فقط توی یک کامپیوتر اجرا شه و اون کامپیوتر سرور میشه.
تصاویر کامپیوتر های مختلف توی این برنامه در کنار هم به صورت مجزا قرار می گیرن.

توی برنامه ی agent برای تصویر برداری از صفحه ی نمایش از توابع api استفاده کردم.

----------


## nickaein.i

> سلام من این برنامه رو واسه پروژه ی درس سی شارپ نوشتم . میزارم اینجا تا شما هم نظر بدین و اگر صلاح دونستین کاملترش کنین.
> 
> این پروژه از دوتا برنامه تشکیل شده که یکی در کامپیوتر شما (بیننده) قرار می گیرد و دیگری در کامپیوترهای شبکه.
> 
> agent : این برنامه از صفحه ی نمایش کامپیوتری که درونش در حال اجراست تصویر برداری کرده و به سرور می فرسته. تو این برنامه باید آدرس کامپیوتر سرور رو بهش بدی. (خواستم این کار اوتوماتیک انجام شه یعنی خودش سرور رو بشناسه وقت کم بود نشد)
> 
> netview : این برنامه هم باید فقط توی یک کامپیوتر اجرا شه و اون کامپیوتر سرور میشه.
> تصاویر کامپیوتر های مختلف توی این برنامه در کنار هم به صورت مجزا قرار می گیرن.
> 
> توی برنامه ی agent برای تصویر برداری از صفحه ی نمایش از توابع api استفاده کردم.



سرعت این برنامه نسبت به برنامه ای مثل RAdmin پایینتره. کسی میدونه دلیلش چیه؟

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

بخاط اینکه ترافیک شبکه بالا نره تو برنامه ی agent در زیر برنامه ی ارسال تصویر وقفه ی 500 میلی ثانیه ای دادم. 

اگر فقط یک کامپیوتر رو میخواین تحت نظر داشته باشین بدون اون هم مشکلی پیش نمیاد . 

ولی مشکل وقتی پیش میاد که کلاینت ها از یکی بیشتر بشن . اون موقع بخاطر ترافیک بلا ی شبکه برنامه ی سرور قاط میزنه. به این خاطر وقفه ی 500 میلی ثانیه ای رو بین ارسال تصاویر گذاشتم.

البته با کمی تغییرات کد میتوان مشکل را حل کرد.

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

الان دارم رو بخش شناختن ip سرور توسط کلاینت ها کار می کنم اگه پیشنهادی هم داشتین ممنون میشم.

فکر می کردم این کار بیشتر از اینها مورد استقبالتون قرار بگیره .

----------


## testers

ممنون مصطفی جان برنامه عالیی هست

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

خوشحال شدم . بالاخره یک دوستی اظهار نظر کرد.
 :لبخند: 
برنامه های دیگری هم در حال نوشتن دارم. اگر استقبال خوب باشه میزارم اینجا

دانلود منجر (مدیریت دانلود)
مدیریت ایمیل
whois
شناسایی کامپیوتر های فعال در شبکه

----------


## Mrs.Net

یه پیشنهاد: اگر بتوانید مانند سایر برنامه های اینچنینی از درایور مانیتور بجای عکس گرفتن استفاده کنید
برنامه قویتر و بهتری میشه

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

یعنی درایور مانیتور یک تصویر که بشه اونو استریم کرد و اونو تو جعبه ی عکس نشون داد به من میده؟
فکر میکنم این کار فرقی با روش این برنامه نداره . چون من تو این برنامه از توابع api استفاده کردم که اونا هم با درایور کار میکنن.
تنها مشکل این برنامه پایین بودن سرعت ارسال هست که اون هم عمدا برای پایین آوردن ترافیک شبکه بود.

----------


## Mrs.Net

درایور مانیتور این امکانو میده که بعدا بصورا آنلاین با مانیتور ارتباط داشته باشید و درضمن از فیلمها هم بتونید تصویر ارائه کنید و همینطور حرکت ماوس کنترل کنید
همه اینها برای ارتقا هست نه ایراد برنامه شما

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

درسته. شما میتونید با درایور ارتباط برقرا کنید؟ اگر هم مقاله ای داشتید من این تغییر رو انجام میدم. چون من تا حالا این کار رو انجام ندادم.
ممنون از پیشنهادتون.

----------


## amirhosein

برنامه Radmin Server رو حتماً بررسي كنيد. البته توقعي نيست چيزي مثل اون بنويسيد چون فعلاً در دنيا بي نظيره اما سرعت مانيتورينگش بدون پايين آوردن ترافيك و سرعت شبكه واقعاً شگفت آوره. توي سايت و راهنماي برنامه شون يه چيزايي در مورد استفاده از يه تكنيك مخصوص گفته بودن. يه مطالعه اي بكن چون بحث تخصصي يه و شما بهتر متوجه مفاهيم ميشيد. موفق باشيد.

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

به نظر من اگه یه تیم روی این برنامه کار کنه , میتونه پروژه رو خیلی بهتر از اینش کنه .
حتی کنترل کامپیوتر های شبکه که کار غیر ممکنی نیست. یعنی بهدست گرفتن موس و کی بورد کامپیوتر.

----------


## arf2010

> الان دارم رو بخش شناختن ip سرور توسط کلاینت ها کار می کنم اگه پیشنهادی هم داشتین ممنون میشم.
> 
> فکر می کردم این کار بیشتر از اینها مورد استقبالتون قرار بگیره .


 
مرسي خيلي به دردم خورد اگه ميشه اين قسمتم تكميلش كنين خيلي نياز دارم دستتون درد نكنه

----------


## mhamidranjba

سلام میخوام در محیط گرافیکی سی شارپ با کد نویسی در یک خانه رسم شده را باز کنم لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

تمرین درسیه ؟؟؟؟؟   :متفکر:

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

سلام مدونم اين برانم قديم ولي كسي از دوستان متون بگه اين برنامه امتحان كرده يا خير اگه امتحان كرده بگه چطوري بايد ازش استفاده كرد
با تشكر

----------


## ali_bagheri34

سلام 
از برنامه شما خيلي خوشحال شدم و واقعا دست شما درد نكند 

حال يك سوال داشتم 
من مي خواهم از اين برنامه (يا برنامه مشابه ديگري )كمك بگيرم كه يك شبكه را از نظر سرعت بسيار پايين بيارم (مشكلات شخصي كه با مدير مجموعه دارم ) 
قبول دارم  كه اين كار  درست نيست ولي مي خواهم اين كار را انجام دهم 

حالا اگر توسط برنامه اجنت شما فقط تصوير به سرور فرستاده  شود  و در قسمت سرور چيزي وجود نداشته باشد كه تصاوير را نمايش دهد  آيا با اين روش مي توان به اين خواسته رسيد ولي به ظاهر خطا مي دهد و از برنامه خارج مي شود 
 مي شود لطف كنيد كه وقتي قسمت سرور برنامه لود نبود خطا ندهد و به كار خود ادامه دهد

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

سلام . اين كار امكان پذير هست. و تو نسخه ي جديد اينكارو كردم. ولي يادمون باشه حداقل ما دانشگاهي ها قسم خورديم از علم مون در راه توسعه و خدمت رساني استفاده كنيم نه براي تخريب و ...

----------


## linux

> سلام . این کار امکان پذیر هست. و تو نسخه ی جدید اینکارو کردم. ولی یادمون باشه حداقل ما دانشگاهی ها قسم خوردیم از علم مون در راه توسعه و خدمت رسانی استفاده کنیم نه برای تخریب و ...


 چیزی به اسم RDP هست،بجای اختراع چرخ از نو در این مورد کار کنید.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/rdes...ar.gz/download

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote_Desktop_Protocol

توی یونیکیس یا لینوکس ایده خیلی جالب تر هست بخاطر جدا بودن محیط X از کرنل و خاصیت کلاینت سروری محیط X فقط لازم هست که تو کامپیوترتون X داشته باشید.

----------


## miladiano

با سلام
پس از اجرا اشكال dont. .sent  و ارور مايكروسافت مي دهد
چگونه مي شود به دلفي برد

----------


## dlo.molaei

mostafa mer30 az barnamat

----------


## ahadtroy

salam mostafa joon
dastam be damanet ; ye proje mikham ke avval tamam client ha ba broadcast server ip khodshono be ye list box dar server befrestand va connect shavand albate ba estefade az udp va thread
age momkene in proje ro baram be adress zir mail kon
ahad_troy_2008@yahoo.com
torokhoda komakam kon

----------


## ali_bagheri34

سلام 
ميشه نسخه وي بي دات نت آن را هم بزاريد تا ما هم بتونيم استفاده كنيم 

درسته كه خيلي شباهت بهم دارن ولي لطفا اين درخواست را قبول كنيد 

در ضمن نسخه جديد اين برنامه را هم بگذاريد 

با تشكر

----------


## fchmmm

سلام شما با سوکت پروگرامینگ آشنیی دارین؟
یه برنامه می خواستم بنویسم، شما می تونین راهنماییم کنین؟

----------


## reza_mostafavi63

برنامه جالبيه سعي كن گسترشش بدي و يه سري امكانات جديد بهش اضافه كن . 
موفق باشي . :قلب:

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

به علت مشغله زیاد نمیتونم روش وقت بزارم. ولی اگه چند نفری پایه باشین حاضرم ادامه بدم.

----------


## ardeshir1365

سلام :
اقا دستت درد نکنه خیلی عالی بود کلی ازش استفاده کردم
فقط وقتی کلاینتی برنامه رو میبنده عکس اون کلاینت همچنان تو سرور باقی میمونه
باز هم دستت درد نکنه

----------


## sh1369

ایول بابا حال کردیم
به خودم می بالم که هم وطن شما حرفه ای ها هستم

----------


## omidamiry

آقا مصطفی بابت علم اموزیتون خیلی ممنون و امید وارم همیشه موفق باشین


یه پیشنهاد

اگه بتونی توضیح نحوه استفاده از توابع و تعریف های متغییر ها رو هم در چند خط مختر بنویسی و بذاری خیلی خوبه تا اگه کسی خواست ارتقا بده بدونه کدهای نوشته شد ه چه میکنن

با تشکر

----------


## kds4you

واقعا" مفید بود . ممنونیم از شما

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

ورژن جدید رو با چند تغییر میتونید از اینجا دانلود کنید :

http://m-shaeri.ir/RemoteMonitoring.zip

تغییرات :
1-رفع باگ های موجود.
2-امکان ذخیره ادرس ای پی سرور در برنامه  agent.
3-امکان اتصال به سرور در آغاز به کار برنامه agent.
4-امکان مخفی بودن برنامه در هنگام اجرا.

----------

